# 2nd Annual Virginia Retriever Benefit Double D/Q (VA)



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Everyone,

Tidewater Retriever Club and Blue Ridge Retriever Club will be hosting the 2nd Annual VRB Benefit trial to be held August 24 -26, 2012.

Last year, we had a great turnout and had great results. We hope to do the same this year.

The trial will be held in PROVIDENCE FORGE, VA (just minutes off I-64, Close to I-95 and I-295), East of Richmond, VA. 

We are still working on getting a great set of judges, but we hope you will come out and support our efforts towards in this trial. What a better was to spend a weekend than to campaign your Derby or Qualifying dog, and support a great 501 (c) 3 charity organization.


More details will come as we get closer. 

Doug


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

http://www.varetrieverbenefit.com/
Here is a link to the website for the Virginia Retriever Benefit.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

This is just another bump to the top. 

Again, this Double D/Q will be the weekend of August 24 - 26, and the event closes on August 15, 2012.

This location is easy access off I-64, close to I-64 / I - 95. 

If you have a derby or Q dog, and you plan on attending this event, please enter early. Let's show everyone that this Derby will happen, and obviously, the more the merrier.

Thanks


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Another bump to the top for a great cause.

This event closes in just over a week, on August 15, 2012. 

We hope to see everyone there. 

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Zman1001 said:


> Another bump to the top for a great cause.
> 
> This event closes in just over a week, on August 15, 2012.
> 
> ...


One more reminder about the Double DQ. The grounds are nice and the numbers reasonable. It should be a nice weekend.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

TRC and BRRC would like to thank everyone who entered this trial. We had tremendous support with our numbers, and as such, we are working hard to make sure everything goes off smoothly.

Parker's will be the main check-in spot, and you will then be directed to the other locations of each stake each day.

In the event the running orders were such as it put your dogs close to the top in both stakes on the same day, please head to the stake which has the lowest number. We will fit you in when you arrive at the other stake.

PLEASE NOTE THAT WE WILL ALSO BE SELLING VRB T-SHIRTS AND START A VRB RAFFLE to attempt to raise additional funds. 

We appreciate your support of this event, and look forward to seeing you there.

Co-Chairs of both TRC and BRRC


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

*VRB Raffle*



Zman1001 said:


> TRC and BRRC would like to thank everyone who entered this trial. We had tremendous support with our numbers, and as such, we are working hard to make sure everything goes off smoothly.
> 
> Parker's will be the main check-in spot, and you will then be directed to the other locations of each stake each day.
> 
> ...


This years Raffle is very unique. Your Choice of the following: 
A Original Hand Carved and Hand Painted working One of a Kind (only made for the VRB) Pair of Canvasbak Decoys signed by Dick Cook.
or
An Orginal designed Heavy Gold Labrador in Heart Pendant that is an extroidinary piece of artwork.

Last years raffle winner was Alvin Hatcher, perhaps this year it could be YOU!

Good Luck to all, and Thanks in Advance for all that have worked so hard to make this years event a success!
David Barrow


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

David Barrow said:


> This years Raffle is very unique. Your Choice of the following:
> A Original Hand Carved and Hand Painted working One of a Kind (only made for the VRB) Pair of Canvasbak Decoys signed by Dick Cook.
> or
> An Orginal designed Heavy Gold Labrador in Heart Pendant that is an extroidinary piece of artwork.
> ...


Can those who can't attend buy tickets?


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes. Draeing will be later. I will coordinate after event


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Derby and Q will start at New Kent Forestry Center. 

Test dog at 7:45. First dog at 8:00 A. M.


----------



## duxbay (Jan 27, 2009)

How's the derby/Q doing?


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone have one of those "fancy" phones, a "folding" computer, or a hotel "business" machine access and also in the know on this trial then be so kind as to post up some result info. Curious and Weak mind wanting to know. Thanks in Advance, Ralph Ardis Will-Do Kennels


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Blue ride Q

Keith farmer tess
Cal rumbley chance
Jeff stoneman rascal
Keith farmer storm
Jim elam colw res jam
Jams. 14/32/36


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Blue ridge derby callbavks to third

1/3/5/6/8/9/12/15/18/22/23/24/26


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Tidewater derby results

Bill hillmam shine
Lucky drew clendaniel
Keith farmer wrangler
Cal rumbley maddie
Carter hughes pete res jam

Jams

8/9/14/19/22


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats to K. Farmer thus far must have been a good SC stop off and J. Elam step it on up there are stars on your dog truck "literally" ....good luck to all . Ralph Ardis Will-Do Kennels


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats to Chuck Mezera with his 3rd place Q with Boomer and his double Jams with Terra!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i would like to thank my neighbor carter hughes of windrush kennels for handling my boy "crew" to jams in both derbies this weekend. when carter agreed to run crew it only gave him a couple of weeks of "prep time" with my dog. many thanks and much appreciation! congrats to the winners and placements in both derbies!

jmc


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Everyone, the results for both trials have been posted on Entry Express.

We would like to thank everyone who came out this past weekend to either run in the event, or watch. It was a great weekend. Who would have thought that the weather in late August in VA would have been low to mid 80's. Of course, we did have a slight 2 hour delay for a major storm that rolled through with lightening, but that did not stop us from having a good time, and watching some good dog work.

Without all of the entries, we could not have made this event a success. After I get all of the specifics completed from this trial, I will post more information regarding the raffle that was mentioned in an earlier thread. I have taken pictures of the ducks, and will post a copy of the ticket up so everyone can see the information.


----------

